# Interested



## DeeVee (Nov 15, 2011)

I am looking for breeders of all types of FW fish in the Chicagoland area and surrounding areas. If you are a breeder, I would like to talk with you. Or if you know someone, I would like to talk to them. PM me or e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks
:fish5::animated_fish_swimm


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site. I already answered your email.


----------

